# looking for a haunt rules voice over?



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I have been playing around and have downloaded lots of great sound and even a voice over I really like but it won't let me burn it of my Comp. and I am stuck and on the search lol... I just want a simple download that I can put on my MP3 player and just have it play on repeat....anyone with any good rules voice over please send it my way...


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

NT, try this site http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Quotes/

They have a few different ones & I have not had a problem burning them to a CD since they are just mp3 files.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

nice!!!!!!!!!!! thankz alot psyko99 I have been searching for daysand have found exactly what I wanted thins is great thankz again....


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

No problem NT. Glad to help.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those were excellent. She does custom ones too it seems. She did one for wormy t.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You guys are in luck, if you're still looking for voiceovers, visit our new sponser!
Dicount voiceovers. Great stuff, and all custom! Check it out!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Sample Haunt Greatings and Rules*

Here is a sample of some rules and greatings. I can customize one to your exact specifications. Visit my website for more info

www.discountvoiceovers.com

http://webjay.org/flash/dark_player


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The embeded Yahoo player didn't seem to work, so use this link

http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/GreetingsDVO.mp3


----------

